# Breville (Sage) Barista Express grinder



## Globe (Nov 13, 2021)

Greetings from New Zealand, where we call Sage Breville. I have recently scored a second hand 1st gen BE, meaning the top inner burr isn't adjustable as you see on the YouTube videos. I'm having trouble pulling a decent shot and despite following lots of advice etc anything other than grind setting of 2-4 seems to flush a 2:1 shot through is 10 secs (+/-) post pre infusion.

I am wondering as given I suspect the machine is 5 years plus old if the top inner burrs may be worn and this might be a problem. Does anyone have any clues on how to check this ? Beans are sourced from a speciality roaster in Auckland called Atomic and are about 3-3 1/2 weeks from date of roasting and are their specialist espresso blend.

luckily I generally drink with milk so have some tolerances to poor shots being able to be masked but I would like to get that clean espresso taste so I can enjoy one now and again

thanks all, ngā mihi


----------



## Globe (Nov 13, 2021)

So I just ran the grinder empty on setting 1 (finest) and it made a slight metallic clinking type of sound. To me that would suggest the adjustment is good 🤔


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Honestly, I had the same issue with Sage grinder. My conclusion is that this grinder is crap  . Try increasing dosage and tamp pressure... This way you will increase puck resistance and hopefully it wont be gashing out...


----------

